# Hello from a very analytical INFJ



## Transition (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I am a huge fan of the myers briggs typology and find I interpret everyone I meet according to their type...drives the significant others in my life crazy. Aka...

"Well of course you can't stand him...he's a sensor and you're an intuitive!"

"Well daughter #1 is an ESTJ which pretty much means she's been bossing me around since she was two..."

On and on it goes. Guess it was just a matter of time that I posted on these boards!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Transition and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Transition. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café! :happy:


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Lol, welcome. I never got into typing people much myself. No one I know out of the web is really interested in it. I did get some people that were close to me to take an online MBTI test though.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Transition said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a huge fan of the myers briggs typology and find I interpret everyone I meet according to their type...drives the significant others in my life crazy. Aka...
> 
> ...


Me too. :crazy:

I try not to speak very loudly when I use MBTI terms. Someday I hope I will meet someone in real life who speaks my language. I speak very quietly and hope that someone who understands will notice. haha... And I slur my words, like when I complain about my husband being an ISTP I might say, "OH, MY HUSBAND CAN'T HANDLE EMOTIONS becausehe'sanistp." And the person I'm talking to responds to the first part, and doesn't even seem to notice the second part. haha... I'm ridiculous.

I'm a very analytical INFJ as well. I'm never entirely sure if it's normal for an INFJ to be analytical, but I've only met two in real life and one of them is analytical like me.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

yay! welcome


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like you'll _transition_ here nicely. K - that was bad. :sad:


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Res said:


> Looks like you'll _transition_ here nicely. K - that was bad. :sad:


hahahahahaha

It was bad.

That's why it was funny.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

YAY another INFJ *waves*


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome, it sounds like you'll make a great addition to the community. :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Transition said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a huge fan of the myers briggs typology and find I interpret everyone I meet according to their type...drives the significant others in my life crazy. Aka...
> 
> ...


Greetings Transition! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I'm sure you will learn how to get along with your ESTJ daughter by reading some interesting articles here.roud:


----------



## HippieChk (Sep 14, 2009)

My hubby says i'm too analytical. I anaylze everything and i'm a infp lol. It drives me nuts to be that way.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome, Transition; I sincerely hopeyouenjoyithere.


----------



## justcos (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome! (everyone always tells me not to be so analytical too, so here's another analytical INFJ)


----------

